# union question



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i work for a company that HATES the IBEW. all i hear about the union is how good it is and never really hear anything negative about it. any idea why someone wouldnt want to be union? we had union reps join the company and they got fired when they tried to unionize us in the past


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Think about everything an employer hates, and why.
Think about everything employees like, and why.

Generally when union members (you call reps, they probably weren't reps but rather "salts") join a company they try to educate the employees on the benefits of union membership, in hopes of a card-check recognition of the union within that shop.

Bottom line is this, the choice to be a union member or not rests with the employees, not he employer. When push comes to shove, the employer has no say in the matter.


----------



## Jon Thunda (Oct 20, 2007)

Most unions try to take care off the worker. unions are why there are 40 hour work weeks in the US... also sick time... vacations... health benefits... and retirement (not 401k)... an actual pension.

I am an union electrician. I get an hourly rate which does not include my health or retirement benefits. My contractor pays for them.

That is why your owner/boss does not want to be unionized. It would cut into his/her profit.

Don't mistake me, some unions are all you hear about as far as being corrupt and lazy. I am fortunate in saying my union is strong and full of good and hard working descent people just trying to survive.


----------



## stratusalfa (Apr 29, 2008)

How can I find out what companies, shops, etc. are union or are going union?
What web site could it be, if any?
ETC.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

stratusalfa said:


> How can I find out what companies, shops, etc. are union or are going union?
> What web site could it be, if any?
> ETC.


Call the local closest to you and talk to a BA. Where are you located?


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i work for a company that HATES the IBEW. all i hear about the union is how good it is and never really hear anything negative about it. any idea why someone wouldnt want to be union? *we had union reps join the company and they got fired when they tried to unionize us in the past*


If they were doing things correctly, that would have allowed them to file a nice fat lawsuit against the company. It is illegal to fire a person for engaging in organizing activities, as long as they are done properly.

wonder what happened.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

nap said:


> If they were doing things correctly, that would have allowed them to file a nice fat lawsuit against the company. It is illegal to fire a person for engaging in organizing activities, as long as they are done properly.
> 
> wonder what happened.


I totally agree. To fire someone for those reasons would be completely foolish.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

nap said:


> If they were doing things correctly, that would have allowed them to file a nice fat lawsuit against the company. It is illegal to fire a person for engaging in organizing activities, as long as they are done properly.
> 
> wonder what happened.


This is typically a tall tale told by shop owners. It instills fear into anyone thinking of discussing unions with their coworkers.


----------



## stratusalfa (Apr 29, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Call the local closest to you and talk to a BA. Where are you located?


Random Killer.
I am located in NY


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

stratusalfa said:


> Random Killer.
> I am located in NY


 
What part?


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Think about everything an employer hates, and why.
> Think about everything employees like, and why.
> Generally when union members (you call reps, they probably weren't reps but rather "salts") join a company they try to educate the employees on the benefits of union membership, in hopes of a card-check recognition of the union within that shop.
> Bottom line is this, the choice to be a union member or not rests with the employees, not he employer. When push comes to shove, the employer has no say in the matter.


Know what is funny to me?

Years ago one of my small projects was 'salted'. The man liked his treatment, and stayed. Best employee ever, but of course, he was union trained 

All 'rat' contractors are not bottom feeders . . . 
Peace, men

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Yea, it's pretty ironic that irony, eh?


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

Union Is definitly job security, especially where i work as an in house ibew industrial electricial foreman. The union has been good to me as fas as the pay benefits, pension etc. However Im am just sick and tired of seeing my fellow lazy "brothers", and the company takes the easy route of always utilizing the guys who work, "Whipping Boys". I see fellow brothers doing stuff which should get them permanetly terminated but the union is strong and they always win when it goes to arbitration. So basically you can make any offensive comment you want, consume alchohol on the job, threatened another employee, and the union will back you up, and you may get 2 weeks on the streets, and the the company will have to cut you a paycheck for all the time you been out of work. ive seen guys get 9 months of Back pay which included overtime. I realize these problems are because of our poor manegement. So if you want job security go Union.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

p_logix said:


> Union Is definitly job security, especially where i work as an in house ibew industrial electricial foreman. The union has been good to me as fas as the pay benefits, pension etc. However Im am just sick and tired of seeing my fellow lazy "brothers", and the company takes the easy route of always utilizing the guys who work, "Whipping Boys". I see fellow brothers doing stuff which should get them permanetly terminated but the union is strong and they always win when it goes to arbitration. So basically you can make any offensive comment you want, consume alchohol on the job, threatened another employee, and the union will back you up, and you may get 2 weeks on the streets, and the the company will have to cut you a paycheck for all the time you been out of work. ive seen guys get 9 months of Back pay which included overtime. I realize these problems are because of our poor manegement. So if you want job security go Union.



Thats to bad that has been allowed to happen. In my local you dont see that very often , and drinking on the job will get you kicked off the job. As far as job security goes we can be fired for not wearing a tool belt! (It's in our contract) But the State of Kansas is a right to work State...they do not have to have a reason to fire you.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Rong said:


> Thats to bad that has been allowed to happen. In my local you dont see that very often , and drinking on the job will get you kicked off the job. As far as job security goes we can be fired for not wearing a tool belt! (It's in our contract) But the State of Kansas is a right to work State...they do not have to have a reason to fire you.


Being in a RTW state has nothing to do with needing a reason to fire someone. I'm in New York State, not a RTW state. You can call in sick to work once and be fired for absenteeism. Late once, absenteeism. It will stick.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

p_logix said:


> Union Is definitly job security, especially where i work as an in house ibew industrial electricial foreman. The union has been good to me as fas as the pay benefits, pension etc. However Im am just sick and tired of seeing my fellow lazy "brothers", and the company takes the easy route of always utilizing the guys who work, "Whipping Boys". I see fellow brothers doing stuff which should get them permanetly terminated but the union is strong and they always win when it goes to arbitration. So basically you can make any offensive comment you want, consume alchohol on the job, threatened another employee, and the union will back you up, and you may get 2 weeks on the streets, and the the company will have to cut you a paycheck for all the time you been out of work. ive seen guys get 9 months of Back pay which included overtime. I realize these problems are because of our poor manegement. So if you want job security go Union.


It is the union's job to back the employee up. Even if the employee is in the wrong. Just like defense lawyers represent an accused criminal. It's up to management to build their case for dismissal properly and make it stick. If management can't, it's either because they can't, or they won't. (Or they never had a case to begin with.)


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

Rong said:


> Thats to bad that has been allowed to happen. In my local you dont see that very often , and drinking on the job will get you kicked off the job. As far as job security goes we can be fired for not wearing a tool belt! (It's in our contract) But the State of Kansas is a right to work State...they do not have to have a reason to fire you.


you mean "employment at will" not "right to work". A right to work state is one the laws do not allow a person to be required to join a union to be employed, even in a union shop.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

http://www.nrtw.org/c/ksrtwlaw.htm

Not sure if this is what you are referring to. I aint trying to be a wiseguy here, but I guess maybe I dont understand all I know about it.






nap said:


> you mean "employment at will" not "right to work". A right to work state is one the laws do not allow a person to be required to join a union to be employed, even in a union shop.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

Rong said:


> http://www.nrtw.org/c/ksrtwlaw.htm
> 
> Not sure if this is what you are referring to. I aint trying to be a wiseguy here, but I guess maybe I dont understand all I know about it.


correct. 

what I was addressing was the ability to terminate a persons employment for absolutely no reason. The employment at will doctrines/laws allow for this, not the right to work statutes.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

nap said:


> correct.
> 
> what I was addressing was the ability to terminate a persons employment for absolutely no reason. The employment at will doctrines/laws allow for this, not the right to work statutes.


Otay :thumbsup:


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

Buckwheat say, "o tay":thumbup:

If you are too young to understand that, please acknowledge that and it will be explained.

a joke totally unrelated to the subject at hand (other than Buckwheat)



> Buckwheat and Darla were in school and the teacher asked Darla, 'How do you spell 'dumb'?"
> Darla says, "d-u-m-b, dumb."
> 
> The teacher says, "Very good. Now use it in a sentence."
> ...


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

nap said:


> Buckwheat say, "o tay":thumbup:
> 
> If you are too young to understand that, please acknowledge that and it will be explained.
> 
> a joke totally unrelated to the subject at hand (other than Buckwheat)


That thar is funny I dont care who you are :laughing:


----------



## IBEWRockstar (Nov 10, 2011)

Jon Thunda said:


> Most unions try to take care off the worker. unions are why there are 40 hour work weeks in the US... also sick time... vacations... health benefits... and retirement (not 401k)... an actual pension.
> 
> I am an union electrician. I get an hourly rate which does not include my health or retirement benefits. My contractor pays for them.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------

